# Copperhead



## fourwinds

I took our three year old copperhead out for a cage cleaning/soak and got a few pictures. Forgive their quality. I'm not a photographer, but more importantly my focus wasn't really on the camera.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Well I guess we'll let it slide on the focus seeins you were a little on the busy side 

You and the Garanger would get along just fine both of ya are bit on the crazy side

Nice pics


----------



## beersndeer

just out of curriousity, Why would you have a Copperhead?


----------



## Capt Quirk

It does have beautiful markings. Reminds me of taking care of our Cobra. Not something you want to get lax around.


----------



## Rays123

beersndeer said:


> just out of curriousity, Why would you have a Copperhead?



maybe hes the religious snake handling type  cool pics though


----------



## beersndeer

Rays123 said:


> maybe hes the religious snake handling type  cool pics though



Better man than me.... I would be running the other way from them copperheads


----------



## fourwinds

Rays123 said:


> maybe hes the religious snake handling type  cool pics though



Haha, nothing says I love the Lord like fangs in the neck...

We use them for snake repellent testing mainly. We had a huge one that I found after it got hit by a car. It was the biggest I've ever seen, but I couldn't get it to feed. Here are some older pictures of it. I had to put on boots and gloves for the pictures because my parents wanted to see it. They'd have had a heart attack if I'd had shorts on.

Notice how big those spots on its back are. Usually those are not that large.


----------



## dbodkin

You just aint right...  I wouldnt be in the same house with them critters around...


----------



## GAranger1403

That is one monster A. Contortrix. don't have those down here around the swamp "contrary to what alot of folks will tell you". I've got one that is around 2 feet and nasty! Would love to come across a mule like the one you got there, sweet!


----------



## siberian1

Gorgeous Snake!   I ran over one at home with a tractor that measured 52inches.  I didnt see the snake until it was too late.  Later that afternoon I dug up another that was 49 inches.  I was pushing up an old brush pile that needed burning.  They can and do get large.  Ill try to post pics when I get a chance so you guys dont think Im lying!!


----------



## quinn

Dang looks like a shooter to me.


----------



## dpoole

Good gosh a mighty aint never seen one near that big and dont want to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie

Great shots that a big one for sure would like to see siberian1 also


----------



## fourwinds

Well it should be getting even bigger. I gave it away to a reptile rescue nearby. He was gonna get it to feed and then release it. Watch your feet!


----------



## Browtine

Ain't it illegal to have a venomous snake in captivity? I'm assuming ya'll have some sort of license or permits? Just curious... I just always heard it was against the law. 

By the way, I do think Copperheads are beautiful snakes... but I ain't sure I want to own one. I used to want either that or a rattler... but I got older, and wiser.


----------



## fourwinds

No, in Georgia it is not illegal to possess indigenous venomous snakes. Only need a permit for non-venomous indigenous and non indigenous venomous snakes. You can go create a bedroom full of timber rattlesnakes and it'd be perfectly legal.

The only thing I want to currently do with a rattler is eat it.


----------



## Browtine

fourwinds said:


> No, in Georgia it is not illegal to possess indigenous venomous snakes. Only need a permit for non-venomous indigenous and non indigenous venomous snakes. You can go create a bedroom full of timber rattlesnakes and it'd be perfectly legal.
> 
> The only thing I want to currently do with a rattler is eat it.



Hmmm... Interesting. I'm pretty sure I still won't be creating a bedroom full of Timbers though.


----------



## quackwacker

The animals listed below are examples of the exotic species regulated under Georgia Law. The Department should be consulted before any exotic animals which are not normally domesticated in Georgia are acquired. Hybrids or crosses between any combination of domestic animals, wildlife, or regulated wild animals and all subsequent generations are regulated in Georgia and may not be held without a license. The exotic species listed below, except where otherwise noted, may not be held as pets in Georgia. This list is not all inclusive.



    * Starlings, mynas, etc.; all species except European starling and Hill mynas
    * Crows, ravens, etc.; all species
    * Crocodiles, gavials, etc.; all species
    * Alligators and caimans; all species
    * Cobras, coral snakes, etc.; all species
    * Adders, vipers, etc.; all species
    * Pit vipers; all species
    * Venomous colubrid snakes; all species
    * Gila monsters and beaded lizards; all species
    * Giant and Marine toads
    * Banded tetra
    * Piranha; all species
    * Grass, Silver and Bighead carp
    * Air-breathing catfishes; all species
    * Parasitic catfishes; all species
    * Giant walking catfishes; all species
    * Snakeheads; all species of genera Ophicephalus and Channa
    * Fresh-water stingray; all species


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Quack........looks to me like it's illegal.  No different that poaching IMO.


----------



## fourwinds

quackwacker said:


> The animals listed below are examples of the *exotic* species regulated under Georgia Law. The Department should be consulted before any exotic animals which are not normally domesticated in Georgia are acquired. Hybrids or crosses between any combination of domestic animals, wildlife, or regulated wild animals and all subsequent generations are regulated in Georgia and may not be held without a license. The exotic species listed below, except where otherwise noted, may not be held as pets in Georgia. This list is not all inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> * Starlings, mynas, etc.; all species except European starling and Hill mynas
> * Crows, ravens, etc.; all species
> * Crocodiles, gavials, etc.; all species
> * Alligators and caimans; all species
> * Cobras, coral snakes, etc.; all species
> * Adders, vipers, etc.; all species
> * Pit vipers; all species
> * Venomous colubrid snakes; all species
> * Gila monsters and beaded lizards; all species
> * Giant and Marine toads
> * Banded tetra
> * Piranha; all species
> * Grass, Silver and Bighead carp
> * Air-breathing catfishes; all species
> * Parasitic catfishes; all species
> * Giant walking catfishes; all species
> * Snakeheads; all species of genera Ophicephalus and Channa
> * Fresh-water stingray; all species




http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=6&txtPage=2

"Laws Related to Native Wildlife

By Georgia Law, most native species of wildlife cannot be held without permits or licenses. These licenses are not issued for the purpose of holding native wildlife as pets. These restrictions apply to the various species of animal, regardless of the origin or morphology.
Exceptions

*Georgia Law allows the taking of certain native species; namely rats, mice, armadillos, coyotes, groundhogs, beaver, freshwater turtles, poisonous snakes, frogs, spring lizards, fiddler crabs, freshwater crayfish, freshwater mussels, and nutria; because of their status as a nuisance or other reason. "*

Quack, what I'm doing is perfectly legal. See, in your rush to prove your point, you did a poor job at researching the subject. You pulled the regulations governing exotic species. The Southern Copperhead is not an exotic species... IT IS NATIVE! I've double checked with a local reptile rescue operation to make sure I'm in the right. 

So please do not equate what I'm doing with poaching, simply because you are not willing or are unable to do the correct homework. It is offensive to me as a sportsman.


----------



## Capt Quirk

And he wonders why he got that PM?


----------



## Browtine

Copperheads definitely ain't "exotic".  Looks like fourwinds was right. I think someone owes him an apology. 

And I'll be the first to apologize. I should have PM'd my curiousity rather than posting it here. God knows I never meant to start all this. I was just curious.


----------



## fourwinds

Capt Quirk said:


> And he wonders why he got that PM?



It is like reasoning with a brick wall.... If quack's incorrect post were to be correct, then every one of you who killed a copperhead, cottonmouth, or rattlesnake in Georgia would be in violation of the law. It is legal to kill, keep, or handle native venomous snakes in Georgia. Before making uninformed assumptions, take the time to educate yourselves.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I always wanted a Gila Monster... they're purty


----------



## Capt Quirk

And I owe an apology, I had the wrong Quack... sometimes it pays to read thoroughly.


----------



## secondseason

Capt Quirk said:


> And he wonders why he got that PM?



Wrong quack.

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the Copperheads.  That one is the biggest I've ever seen.

I am one of the unfortunate few that has suffered from a copperhead bite and I can tell you that I will not be toying with them in any way shape or form.

As for the naysayers this is not the forum for that discussion.  Thank you for the enlightenment on the game laws  fourwinds.


----------



## quackwacker

I didnt say a word about poaching.  I was just trying to help.  But you are correct.  I read it wrong.  Kinda confusing.


----------



## bigkga69

thats gotta be one of the biggest copperheads I have ever seen, their one of the prettiest snakes to me, hard to believe their related to the moccasin...


----------



## fourwinds

Yeah man, its head was incredibly wide. It was every bit of two knuckles wide at the jaws. They are very pretty. Unfortunately, they blend in so well with leaf litter. Always have my snake boots on in in the warmer months.


----------



## Crickett

beersndeer said:


> just out of curriousity, Why would you have a Copperhead?



That's exactly what I was wonderin'.

Nice shots. Thanks for sharing & thanks for the info. I never really gave it any thought to be legal or not.


----------



## fourwinds

I perform efficacy studies on various snake repellents with them at work. I don't have them for any other reason.


----------



## Crickett

fourwinds said:


> I perform efficacy studies on various snake repellents with them at work. I don't have them for any other reason.



At least you are keeping them for a legitimate reason & not just for torturing them. Even thoug they are some vicious creatures they only do what comes natural to defend themselves.


----------



## Browtine

fourwinds said:


> I perform efficacy studies on various snake repellents with them at work. I don't have them for any other reason.



So, do any of the repellants work?


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> At least you are keeping them for a legitimate reason & not just for torturing them. Even thoug they are some vicious creatures they only do what comes natural to defend themselves.



So do spiders...


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> So do spiders...


----------



## fourwinds

I've found several products to have repellent properties in an enclosed arena. Now, real world applications are much different. Personally I wouldn't put too much stock in snake repellents. They offer peace of mind/placebo effect more than anything else in my opinion.


----------



## Browtine

fourwinds said:


> I've found several products to have repellent properties in an enclosed arena. Now, real world applications are much different. Personally I wouldn't put too much stock in snake repellents. They offer peace of mind/placebo effect more than anything else in my opinion.



Good to know...


----------



## starvin

Now thats funny


----------



## leo

Very interestng pics, thanks for sharing them and the work you do with them here on our pic sharing forum.........



> As for the naysayers this is not the forum for that discussion. Thank you for the enlightenment on the game laws fourwinds.


 
 What she said!!


----------



## MERCing

fourwinds,

 How long was the C/head in the 2nd set of pics ? The two longest ones that I have been able to measure were 47 1/2 and 48 inches long.

That one is definitely "grown" !


----------



## fourwinds

MERCing said:


> fourwinds,
> 
> How long was the C/head in the 2nd set of pics ? The two longest ones that I have been able to measure were 47 1/2 and 48 inches long.
> 
> That one is definitely "grown" !



I never measured it. I don't physically handle any venomous snakes ever. I just use hooks/tongs as necessary. At the risk of sounding like a fisherman, I'd estimate it to have been somewhere between 3.75'-4'. The snake is about three feet away from my body, so it kind of looks like one of those bogus "9 foot rattlesnake" photos that goes around. 

Did you tube yours to measure them?


----------



## Hoss

Some neat shots.  That's the way I like to see em best, in a photo.

Hoss


----------



## hogtrap44

That's the pertiest copperhead I seen in a long time. I'd say it'd be tasty fried. Nice skin too.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Wow.  Those are come cool shots...love the colors...


----------



## Sunshine1

I don't mind snakes, as long as they don't have fangs.  I used to have a green snake...........til it escaped. Loved to watch him eat crickets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Beautiful snake, Copperheads are one of my favorites, and contrary to your humble posting, the pictures are great.


----------



## slip

wow, thats kinda cool....never thought of growing my own belt before.


----------



## rip18

A monster!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PHIL M

Browtine said:


> Ain't it illegal to have a venomous snake in captivity? I'm assuming ya'll have some sort of license or permits? Just curious... I just always heard it was against the law.
> 
> By the way, I do think Copperheads are beautiful snakes... but I ain't sure I want to own one. I used to want either that or a rattler... but I got older, and wiser.




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9efgLHgsBmM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9efgLHgsBmM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JamesG

Would have been a good one with a bow


----------



## meandmydog

I hope medical help isent far away


----------



## RNC

bump.....  4 one HUGE !!!!!   copperhead !


----------

